
Ask HN: Is there an offline RegEx training app for iOS or Android? - mittermayr
Just wondering if there is something like Duolingo or similar for RegEx. Basically, it throws challenges at you that increase in difficulty, and you try to come up with the correct Regex.<p>It would be perfect for being on planes or trains, and I&#x27;ve had a quick glance at both of the app stores but couldn&#x27;t see anything interesting. Would possibly have a great monetisation opportunity (in-app upgrades of higher levels).
======
FatalLogic
Maybe now you should look at sites, not apps, and check out sites that will
work offline. Someone could create a training program based on an offline copy
of a regex helper site.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=regex&sort=byPopularity&prefix...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=regex&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

It sounds like you're floating a cool idea for an app ;) But market size and
monetization potential seem hard to predict. Build it and they will come
(maybe)

